# Murderous Dogs



## MrsHardy (Apr 18, 2016)

I have/had 2 nubian goats born in Feb 2016. They have a stall in the barn at night and a fenced area in the yard (partially wooden, partially hot wire) during the day while I'm at work. My property is too rocky and I can't afford to fence the whole thing. A couple weeks ago some dogs came in my yard and killed my doeling, several chickens and a turkey. We were able to kill one of the dogs and I bought a great pyrenees pup to train as an LGD. Last night the remaining dogs came back and slaughtered all my baby chicks. I hate leaving my remaining goat in the barn all day, it's not fair to him. Does anyone have any inexpensive suggestions to keep the dogs out of my yard until my little guardian is old enough to do her job?
Any ideas would be much appreciated. We've been setting traps but the dogs haven't fallen for them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Keep the goat locked up. Maybe stay home so you can catch them and kill them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

In the meantime report them to the sheriff and animal control.


----------



## MrsHardy (Apr 18, 2016)

I have been in contact with animal control since the first attack, we sent them picures of the dog we killed so they could identify the owners. In reality, I don't think they are doing anything. I'm not taking any chances with Alfred. He was very lucky to get away the first time. It took us 3 hours to find him and he was dehydrated and had teeth marks. He and the pup are in the barn until this is solved


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hot wire the whole thing...top and bottom.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If possible, I would sell the LGD puppy and buy a working age LGD (2+years). It takes way too long to raise and train an LGD and they aren't trustworthy for a long time.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree with the above, be willing to shell out for an already trained dog. Puppies are only for those people who have adult dogs to train them in what they are to do.

I have puppies for sale, and so many people get offended when I tell them the truth, that the puppies do have guardian instincts, but if the new owners are unwilling to put in extensive training effort and time, their other instincts, the predator instincts, will win out. One woman in particular got REALLY pissy with me when I told her a weanling puppy was not guaranteed to protect her livestock from adult coyotes (her particular problem, not yours!)

Don't get rid of you puppy, but do get an adult trainer for it.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How awful for you & your poor animals. I'm so very sorry! While the goat & pup are living in the barn, can you provide a small climbing toy for the goat so he doesn't get as bored? They also sell blocks of feed for goats to gnaw on. Then you might not feel as bad about keeping him locked up. I Imagine the pup already has chew toys.

This is nasty & probably illegal, but you could put traps around to get the dogs while you're gone. Your animals have as much right to be free of pain & fear as the dogs do.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry!  

It'd be best to get another goat, Alfred won't be as lonely and bored staying in the barn all day. 

I agree, the pup won't be able to protect for a while yet. I got a single pup and I had to put a lot of work and time into training him what he was supposed to do.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree he needs another goat buddy but I don't think now is a good time for that. I would get the hotwire up asap and then think about that!


----------



## MrsHardy (Apr 18, 2016)

I wrote a long reply last night but I'm new to this app and don't know where it went lol. Animal control will be coming back out today. I'm looking for an adult lgd to help train my puppy...great idea...and will start getting the hot wire up this weekend. We set traps the other night and used steel fence posts to anchor them. We accidentally drove a fence post through the electric cable for the water pump lol. Serves me right for setting those kind of traps. I appreciate all the input!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.

I am sorry for the losses.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Do keep us up to date, OK? Hope you're all doing fine & have running water again. Good thing you weren't electrocuted. Once I put a fence post through our propane line & didn't blow everyone up!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes there is cheap or free fencing on craigslist. I'm looking to gather cheap wire fencing to add a "skirt" to the bottom of our fence and prevent digging.

Great advice from all.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss...lots of great ideas!!...Hope it all works out...once you have a handle on it...finding a buddy would be great


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

goats sadly are so deffensless there is nothing so awful as dog attack and Ive sadly seen the aftermath here from cross bred ferals :evil: who hunt in packs.
We have a Maremma who does a wonderful job. We can bait with 10-80 here via council for feral dogs and pigs. Every Australian state has its own rules on baiting some use nasty traps,shooting or baiting.
Only this week Ive lost some chooks (Aussie slang for chickens ) my maremma was in the house yard but that sneaky Fox went through the goats yard to the chooks and took 2  feathers everywhere! So last night I put the goats in the milk bail yard and left open house yard gates and goat yard gates so Maremma could patrol,I think she scared it off but Ill continue to do this till she gets the fox or it gets the message,no smorgasboard here :evil: teejae


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your losses, it's absolutely heartbreaking. The adult dog is a great idea, I hope you can find one. I for sure wouldn't get a companion for your boy until the issue is solved and the goats are totally 100% safe. This might sound strange but you can pour an adult male dog's urine or let a human man pee around the goat pen/ barn area. In some cases predators see it as a territorial mark and leave the area alone. It normally works for foxes, so it might have an affect on the dogs hopefully.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Regarding using urine to mark your boundaries: it works, although it has to be replaced often.
Put it in a spray bottle! All it takes is a tiny bit every few feet, and humans don't have that kind of bladder control.


----------



## Jandscattleco (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd be wary of using urine. I trap coyotes in the winter and one of my best sets is when I put urine on it myself. I've caught more doing that than using store bought lures. It's more of a curiosity catch than anything. What type of trap are you using and how do you have them set?


----------



## MrsHardy (Apr 18, 2016)

We had leg traps set but we're working on fence today. I don't like leg traps, I think they're mean. Is there some other kind of tap I can set?


----------



## Jandscattleco (Dec 11, 2014)

No a steel leg hold is your best bet. Cage traps are hard to get them into. Snares work but not legal everywhere. In Tn our foot holds actually are required to have rubber padding on the jaws. They're no where as "mean" as folk think they are. We actually set them off on our hand all the time to demonstrate.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How are things going?


----------

